# 566 Frame Question



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

While trolling CL I found the following frame+fork (asking $700):










The top tube does have a blemish:










Not knowing much about Look (aside from their pedals) is this a good frame/price? I gotta say I love the look (no pun intended) and the notion of a carbon frame does sound nice.

Any tips/advice? Is this a good buy?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

arai_speed said:


> While trolling CL I found the following frame+fork (asking $700):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with the 566, but just realize it is at the bottom of Look's lineup and is more Roubaix than Tarmac. It isn't the stiffest most responsive frame in the world, and doesn't command the price of most Look bikes. Rival equipped, it would sell around $2k on eBay brand new.

It is a clear upgrade over a lot of older aluminum and carbon bikes, but wouldn't be seen at the TdF. Hopefully that gives you some info you can use to decide if it is for you.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks xjbaylor, that does give me some good info. Currently I have an aluminum frame (GT ZR 3.0 2001 model) so I'm sure there is plenty of upgrade room for me


----------

